# Suggest a good DVD writer with Lightscribe freature



## NiluGeek (Jul 26, 2009)

hello friends

suggest a good lightscribe dvd writer having good writing speed, mostly sony, LG, or samsung


thank you


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

Samsung or Sony should be good.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 19, 2009)

Go for  Lightscribe *LG GH22*

------------------------------------------------------------------
This is based on reference .Free feel to comment


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

How much does a lightscribe DVD & CD costs?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

lightscribe DVD & CD are not easily available.You can try on eBay.	
Verbatim CD-R 700MB 10Pk Spindle LightScribe 52x Rs. 299.00

------------------------------------------------------------------
This is based on reference .Free feel to comment


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

Go for Lightscribe LG GH22
_______________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

